# Semaforo para peatones



## ter0z (May 14, 2008)

Necesito ayuda con un proyecto de electronica  

Es el siguiente: son dos semaforos uno para peatones y otro para vehiculos y consta de un boton que al ser presionado interrumpe la secuencia del semaforo para vehiculos y lo deja en naranjo y luego en rojo.el problema es que no se como se hace la interrupcion del semaforo para vehiculos     y todo esto se hace con compuertas logicas, contadores, 555, nada de PIC's.

esto es lo que tenemos hasta ahora:

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-20080514221622-469865.html

gracias de antemano!


----------



## MaMu (May 16, 2008)

Vos tenes el 555 que gobierna el sistema, la interrupcion la podrias hacer desde alli, es decir, sumar la señal de salida del 555 a una señal de parada fija en 1, cuando quieres cortar el efecto del 555, pones la señal auxiliar a 0, por lo que no habra salida. A partir de ahi, podes pensar la logica para restablecer el sistema a su estado original.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

En el rpograma live wire que viene tambien con el pcb wizard, incluye muchisimos diagramas de diversos tipos y hay varios de puertas logicas y secuenciadores. precisamente esta el del semaforo, primero tiene un 555 que va tirando pulsos a un 74ls190 y este va creando la secuencia en conjunto con un 74ls02. si puedo t envio el esquema. es mas que simple.


----------



## ter0z (May 16, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Vos tenes el 555 que gobierna el sistema, la interrupcion la podrias hacer desde alli, es decir, *sumar la señal de salida del 555 a una señal de parada fija en 1*, cuando quieres cortar el efecto del 555, pones la señal auxiliar a 0, por lo que no habra salida. A partir de ahi, podes pensar la logica para restablecer el sistema a su estado original.
> 
> Saludos



y eso como lo puedo lograr?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

Aqui va el esquema, lo pude sacar utilizando el sanpshot, es un programita que le saca una foto a la pantalla del escritorio y lo puedes guardar como imagen.ahora veo q es muy util.


----------



## MaMu (May 17, 2008)

ter0z dijo:
			
		

> y eso como lo puedo lograr?



Función AND. Mientras la señal de corte este presente, habra salida del 555, si la señal de corte se pone en estado logico bajo, no habra salida.
Mira la table de verdad de la función.


----------

